# Eagerly waiting for Dewalt to make me a flex volt 60v cordless mud mixer.



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

If I had my way I'd never deal with a cord or chasing power again.


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

https://www.us.hilti.com/cordless-systems/drills,-impact-drivers-&-wrenches/r3421965

Mixes mud like a champ


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

Haha Hilti? The Milwaukee has more torqu... Im running out of arms and legs to give up for tools.... I have the 3 spd Dewalt drill driver, It will mix no problem witg a nice big paddle, but its really not made for mixing... my concern is that it may not last that long. If I did enough volume so that I could get the hilti financing and service I would buy hilti tools, but they are still way over priced. Your mostly paying for tge service and its not like they are right next door. I dont have time to wait 4-6 hrs fir a replacement tool.


----------

